# Who's doing the tumbling?



## soda bottle (Jul 16, 2012)

I Need a couple bottles tumbled. Does anybody know who does a good job ?


----------



## T D (Jul 17, 2012)

This guy was delivering the new tumbling canisters to the tumble guy, but the truck tumbled instead...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 17, 2012)

I once saw a truck like that which had one of the tie down chains broken and was ready to go.
 I pulled up beside the guy and started honking my horn and pointing at his truck.
 He just flipped me off and turned away[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  soda bottle
> 
> I Need a couple bottles tumbled. Does anybody know who does a good job ?


 

 First by a few tubes of cRazy glue and send it off to Rick Leese.


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2012)

Over here

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-130841/mpage-22/tm.htm


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2012)

For some reason I think Ryan isn't around right now, I thought I saw a post saying he had other obligations, I may be wrong though...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

there is a war on I heard.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 18, 2012)

what do you need tumbled ?? 

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> there is a war on I heard.


 

 My war will never end
 [:-] I was supposed to get a bottle in the mail in March. From rick sleeze.   Noda nothing. Zip. He's a bum. Wait until the next Balto show. He must think I forget.


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure he was talking abut Ryan being in the military, man that guy really did a number on you Rick, you might have to see someone on a professional level. Or get one of the squeezey Head thingamabobs to relieve the stress...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No doo doo  E  I knew that. But every time I hear the word tumbler  I go crazy like curly on the 3 stogies when he smells perfume. E chuck the cheese E chuck the cheese. 

 Trust me its not stress. Its RAGEEEEEEEEE!!!![] and you should be on my side.


----------



## soda bottle (Jul 19, 2012)

> what do you need tumbled ??
> 
> jim


 
 I normally don't tumble my stuff that I keep, but I dug a few pretty good milks from Delaware that I'd like to sell and they would do alot better if they were cleaned. 


> some reason I think Ryan isn't around right now, I thought I saw a post saying he had other obligations, I may be wrong though...


 

 I tried to contact him but got no response.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 19, 2012)

hello. are they pyro milks or embossed?? quarts or what ?

 jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Trust me its not stress. Its RAGEEEEEEEEE!!!![] and you should be on my side.


 I got your back Jack!!!


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 19, 2012)

im tumbling coins / silver []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You two are the Kings of Rage []


----------



## soda bottle (Jul 19, 2012)

> . are they pyro milks or embossed?? quarts or what ?


 
 quart embossed milk bottles


----------



## div2roty (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick, why wait until Baltimore, your buddy usually sets up at Shupps.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2012)

I think you just blew his cover, Div.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Good


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Rick, why wait until Baltimore, your buddy usually sets up at Shupps.


 

 you are kidding me. We will just have to pay him a visit and tell him what a stand up guy he is.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 19, 2012)

sorry sodabottle, i only have 4" cannisters. those quart milks don't fit in them. 

 good luck. there are several methods discussed here in earlier posts that 
 might help you clean them up yourself. 

 jim


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 19, 2012)

Bottles get broken during the tumbling process......... The whole idea of putting twenty pounds of metal pellets in a canister with a glass object and subjecting it to weeks of motion totally goes against my sense of logic..... Then risking it with a unique irreplaceable bottle just further eludes me why anyone would do it......

 Chris


----------



## justanolddigger (Jul 20, 2012)

> Bottles get broken during the tumbling process


 
 Bottles also get broke digging for them, maybe we should leave them in the ground. Bottles get broke shipping them, taking them to shows, washing them, they can be broken in numerous ways, even dropped showing it to a friend. They are at best a very fragile investment, great care should be taken with them. It is all risk, reward. We all know about the anti-tumblers out there, but I feel this is the lamest argument yet. I am scared to mention the word "tumbling" on this sight, it is almost immediately attacked. This post is a great example, a fellow was looking for help. Can't we accept that some like it, and some don't? I have a wealth of info on tumbling I would love to share, but it is not worth being hassled every time it is mentioned. I have kept my mouth shut for a long time, but I just felt I had to say my peace, but I will probably regret it, so go ahead and pile on....Bill


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 20, 2012)

easy there Chris. he asked, i answered. to each their own my brother. 

 i don't regard milk bottles as unique irreplaceable pieces of history, but again. to each their own....

 hope to see ya at the grove.

 jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm just gonna say I am against tumbling and leave it at that. But you're misinterpreting Chris's post. He was referring to Rick W.'s anger over the Seitz that was broken in the tumbler. Regarding that situation, it's something that happens, and when it does, you just have to come clean. Rick Lease didn't do that, and that's why Sick Rick is mad. Now I'm gonna but out before the situation blows up...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

this is my say, At the brick nj show a few months back i bought a bunch of nyc blobs, including one that was tumbled. I didnt have it so, tumbled or not, i would have bought it anyway.

 I got home, put them up on the shelves.

 I had 2 staten island hutches from the same factory. One tumbled, one not. I like them both but the tumbled one sticks out like a sore thumb so I had to stick it in the back of the shelf where it wasnt visible.

 Ill buy a bottle tumbled if I dont have it but personally I wouldnt do it for anything that I have (tumble I mean).


 not tumbled:








 tumbled:


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 20, 2012)

oh boy, here we go with this again......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

We can discuss, we just can't fight with each other.. []

 Here's my take on it.. a few years ago, 100% of my collection was self-dug and uniformly sick, and a tumbled bottle would have been an oddity among the group. Today, the collection is mostly bought or traded and otherwise upgraded in condition.. some were tumbled, some are attic cond, etc.. and now the sick ones stand out... not in a good way! The cost of tumbling a bottle is what stops me from cleaning up my sick keepers. There are a few which are valuable enough to consider tumbling, and it remains an option, but there's no rush.. they won't get any sicker.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> Bottles get broken during the tumbling process......... The whole idea of putting twenty pounds of metal pellets in a canister with a glass object and subjecting it to weeks of motion totally goes against my sense of logic..... Then risking it with a unique irreplaceable bottle just further eludes me why anyone would do it......
> 
> Chris


 
 MY bottle was never tumbled, inside or out. It was just broken. It was the first bottle I ever"tried" to get tumbled in my life.
    You are right I will never do it again,you can bet on it. If the pope tumbled,I wouldn't trust him.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I might of have liked it if the very first "good" bottle I sent to get tumbled for the very first TIME came back looking sparkling  and clean. But since it came back in three pieces 4 months later and  un tumbled. I HATE IT NOW.  I HATE THE TUMBLER EVEN  MORE.

 So my reasons are a little different then most not to like tumbled bottles.


----------

